# Mortgage Info



## ksesock (Jun 10, 2010)

We are looking to buy property in the Abruzzo region next year, eventually retiring in 2019. Can anyone give me information about how they got their mortgage, was it through an Italian bank or in my case, through an American bank. Is it difficult to get? Is it like a typical American mortgage where you have to put 20% down? Any feedback on anyone's experience would be great, thanks, Ken and Josephine


----------

